# Trailer Towing



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Been at it again. When picking up brush and trash from the yard, I prefer to have the trailer hitched to the front of the tractor for several reasons. Eliminates neck strain from constantly looking over shoulder to guid trailer, much easier to manure the trailer when you are driving it, and can operate at a slower speed than backing in reverse. Anyway, I put a HD frame mount front bumper on the 4000. It has a ball mounting plate in the center. Problem is if you mount the ball to the bumper it is 28 in to the center of the ball. Cannot hook the trailer to a ball that high. I found a 6 in drop ball mount in the garage that I made for Dad's old Chevy Truck and decided I could find a way to mount it on the front of the tractor. See pics of completed job. I drilled an additional hole in the bumper ball plate to prevent twisting under load. The receiver mounting plate is a piece of an old spring from Dad's tool truck, 1/2" thick. The additional risers used to lower the ball to a usable height are the flat areas in the center of some old lawn mower blades I had hanging in the garage. Pretty inventive, heh. I had used all my 1/4" angle to repair my son in laws trailer. I doubled the blade section and welded together to make pieces a little better than 1/4" thick. I couldn't drill the spring steel put to accept the 5/8" bolts. I got.the holes to 7/16" then tappend 1/2" threads in the mounting plate and switched to 1/2" bolts. Everything turned out pretty good and now ball height is 18", same as the rear swing drawbar. Perfect.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

My hay bale guy uses a skid-steer with a ball up front to move the hay wagons. That machine can turn on dimes vs. a tractor. Thus, he has full control of the wagon. Not sure how a tractor can do this, even with sloping hills in the fields.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Actually like it better even on sloping ground. You have more control over the trailer and can change direction quickly if the trailer starts to slide. Plus lower speed. Tractor turns pretty tight if you use the in foot brakes.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ed Williams said:


> Actually like it better even on sloping ground. You have more control over the trailer and can change direction quickly if the trailer starts to slide. Plus lower speed. Tractor turns pretty tight if you use the in foot brakes.


You must have 4x4 on the tractor. I can see a wagon being lost without 4WD.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

No 4x4. 10 acres around house are gently rolling so not really a problem. Some tight spaces with trees. Banged 16 ft trailer a couple of times when pulling from rear. Not once since switching to front ball. Some steep parts when cleaning brush from fence rows, but I never sidehill the tractor. Too many horror stories from others who follow the fence rows. I always go up and down on the hilly stuff. Trailer has slid a few times but never out of control. I do take a few more safety precautions on rough ground, like ballasted tires and always having the grader blade on the rear. It does wonders for braking and also adds much needed weight. I guess it depends on the terrain and if the fields are wet as which way you tow a trailer. I tend to be very conservative as I got older and avoid any risky situations that I can foresee. There are some places that the neighbors want mowed that I refuse to take the tractor. Caused some ill will with a couple but it's not their butt in the tractor seat. They can find someone else to do the mowing, or plant trees.


----------

